#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  Limitations for online Marketing

## Lorraine

Hi all,

Some of the limitations of Digital Marketing are:

Intense Competition*:* since online marketing is easily accessible, cost-effective and more accountable by design, it has become a preferred method for most brands.


It can get overwhelming: there is so much information, so much data, the onslaught of tools for everything, too many options that its easy to get overwhelmed and become confused.


Analytics is only as good its user: sure, theres analytics for everything but you cant do anything with plain data unless you know how to read it and how to make good use of it.

----------

